# Locusts kick much arse!



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

After nearly a week of being unable to get teeny to eat a thing...

SHE ATE LOCUSTS TODAY!

Thank god for hoppy things : victory:

She's not out of the woods yet, still very thin and not a chunky little beardie, but she's eaten which is bloody fantastic!

In other news, "mojo" the CWD is going to get a viv refit now we've got him some non toxic plants to go in there, Rufus is a fat little git, and Tami is most certainly female :2thumb:


----------

